# Stall dividers made of horse panels?



## Marty (Jul 27, 2005)

Jerry and I are having a huge debate trying to decide what to make our stalls in the new barn from. I want it light and open and airy and nothing the horses can get stuck or hung up on. I'd like them to be able to see eachother easily.

Jerry wants something that the horses won't eat. The stalls are 10 X 10 and he doesn't want any wasted materials.

Miniature horse panels came to mind.

Does anyone have these in their barn and if so how are they working for you? Price and where did you get them? I don't like the high thing that comes above the gates though.

Other things that have come to mind were vinal fence planks or maybe some type of 10' vinal gates.

I thought of hog/goat panels but I have visions of horses getting their heads or something stuck in them. And I don't think they are in a frame and have sharp edges.

What do you guys use and if anyone has any pictures please do post them if you have time.

Thanks much. I really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2005)

[First of all, if you get anything aluminum-- your horses are going to have aluminum marks are them from rubbing. Huge pain.






Panels that horses can get their heads thru can be a nuisance too, IMO-- one horse can bug another, or rub out their mane by reaching thru for the other's feed.

I like stalls to be solid on the bottom so that horse can't stick their heads thru, or get their legs stuck, and open on the top half so they can see out and more air flows thru. For you, Marty, an idea (tho I don't know how expensive it would be) would be to use the cement blocks like you did on the outside, for the bottom two to three feet of the stall, and then put some kind of "mesh" above that, or fencing.

Or, here is a link that KWJenny sent me, for miniature horse stalls, they look nice

Miniature horse stalls

I have the same problem, Marty-- trying to decide what would be best for my new barn (and if I can even afford it, lol!) Good luck, and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmmmm!, well I have a friend that used pasture panels and one of his yearling minis got his head stuck in it and had to get the big cutters out and clip the panel about his head to get him out. Then there was a time that another mini put her foot in one panel hole and bent it at the knee and into the lower hole and she was stuck till that panel also had to be cut away. So thats 2 panels that had to be replaced.

I myself use a solid wall about 4 ft high. If there is the least bit of doubt that they can get hung in it I won't use it. Horses are just an accident waiting for a place to happen and you have to think of these dangers before they do!





So thats my bit of 2 cents.





Joyce


----------



## Feather1414 (Jul 27, 2005)

This is the kind of panel we use. Its form an alpaca farm out here. Works well for me! Note, this is a temporary stall.






This is the real stall they live in.


----------



## Critterhugger (Jul 27, 2005)

I wouldn't use the regular wire "hog panels" for a stall divider. I had one colt get his head stuck through one of the lower squares trying to reach for grass on the other side. I know they have smaller squared panels, but I think I'd still worry that they'd get a foot stuck. We just use the regular metal horse panels (with bars) for dividers between stalls, but my main complaint with them is the space at the bottom. A foal could slip out underneath or a horse could roll and get stuck. I tried using painted 2' high boards along the bottom that were just wired on but eventually they do chew them. I got tired of that and finally bought some 2' high galvanized sheetmetal (14 gauge) to weld onto the bottom part of the panels. It makes the panels heavier to move, but they CAN'T get underneath. I really like the 2' solid bottom panels they can still see each other and socialize and there is plenty of airflow above. The new metal barn I'm building has the same type panels to divide the stalls.


----------



## Shaladar (Jul 27, 2005)

There are many different panels you can get. These are aluminum panels and like Magic said, they can get grey if they rub on them. When I do stalls in the other barn, they will be different panels.

I haven't had a problem with the horses chewing on the plywood, but I do try to remember to run a bar of Zest along the edges every now and then.

Sue


----------



## minimule (Jul 27, 2005)

Marty I wouldn't use the mini horse panels. The top rung is wide enough they can stick their heads through it.

A breeder here has 2" square tubing welded into a frame and then the "horse fence" wire welded to it at all points. It is nice because the squares are small enough they can't get caught in it and they can see each other. The down side is that a foal could get their feet in the squares.

I've seen dividers made out of PVC pipe too. Very light weight, cheap and flexible. Not sure how strong it would be if two decided they didn't like being roommates.


----------



## wildoak (Jul 27, 2005)

Our barn has worked very well for us - we have 2 different stall dividers, wish I had pictures but I'll try to describe. The first is solid plywood panel up to about 3 1/2 feet, then another framed section about 18" that is a closely woven or welded wire above the wood. It is what we once used on a rabbit cage, but we did go to a heavier gauge wire since the horses are a little more destructive lol. The other dividers are similar, but instead of being solid on the lower part it's also the small grid wire, framed in very securely. Nothing much bigger than a whisker goes through it but the horses can see and touch through it, and it allows air movement. I'd use the solid one for stallions but the other has worked fine for everyone else. I can't get the picture to copy here, but theres a picture on my webpage ("More Farm Photos" page) that shows a little mare looking over a divider with a cat sitting beside her. Gives you an idea of what they look like.

Jan


----------



## Jag and Inti's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Feather1414 said:


> This is the kind of panel we use. Its form an alpaca farm out here. Works well for me! Note, this is a temporary stall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jag and Inti's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Feather, where did you get those panels? I would like to use at least the doors, but can't find them anywhere. Thanks, Nancy (Jag and Inti's Mom)



Feather1414 said:


> This is the kind of panel we use. Its form an alpaca farm out here. Works well for me! Note, this is a temporary stall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Marty,

Here is what we did for our stalls...we used a grating type material. This stall was decorated by our GREAT friends Nancy and Shelly to celebrate our World Win...lol its the only photo I have of our stalls...sorry

It might help give you some options. I too like the idea of the horses seeing out...but, do worry about any divider that they can get a foot through. So, this works great for us


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Marty,

Here is what we did for our stalls...we used a grating type material. This stall was decorated by our GREAT friends Nancy and Shelly to celebrate our World Win...lol its the only photo I have of our stalls...sorry

It might help give you some options. I too like the idea of the horses seeing out...but, do worry about any divider that they can get a foot through. So, this works great for us


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 6, 2005)

We have some local friends building new stalls & their stalls are similar to the miniature horse stall (link above) He built his solid bottom from plywood (I think). His top sections are rods spaced so that the horses cannot get their heads through. I think he bought those sections that way. I think his top comes down further which makes his solid bottm not quite as tall. Lee & I hope to build a new barn in a few years & I think we will be buidling ours that way.............................. Our current barn stalls are mainly built from boards with small spaces between. The top board is not too high so the horses still can see. There is a solid wall between the stalls. I like the way these are built also.


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 6, 2005)

I would not use the normal mini corral panels -- because of the hooks at the ends of the panels -- and horses getting caught in them.

We are doing our stalls now making them out of Preifert wire filled D gates -- for the dividers we are putting hinges at both ends (to make them sturdy) and of course only one hinge for the front gate.

Here is a link to preifert and a picture of the gates

http://www.preifert.com/dynamic/prod_list.php






When we bought them last year -- they were $80 for 6' gate, $90 for 8' gate and $100 for 10' gate.. they are powdercoated in either brown or green.

We are VERY happy with our gates -- 2" by 4" openings - sturdy and attractive. When we get them all permanently installed I will post photos on the forum. Will be a few more weeks as I am doing the work myself... as I have time.

Good luck -- I see you have lots of other great suggestions as well. I like the green alpaca panels -- those are quite nice.

JJay


----------



## Marty (Oct 6, 2005)

This is an old post from back in July that someone bumped up.

I already have mine done now thank you!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I use panels for my stall dividers and my horses love it. Not one of them paces no one is locked in a tiny stall they are 10x10 I would prefer bigger but there are a couple that are 10x20 it has tons of venilatoin- bright and airy no one bothers the horse next to them but then again my horses spend the day togther as a herd minus the boys who are next to the herd so they are used to being around eachother and seeing eachother. No one has ever rubbed a mane out or gotten marks on them

Barns are like feed I guess everyone has there own ideas and what works for them in everything from stall size to divider types


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 6, 2005)

"This is an old post from back in July that someone bumped up."

I wondered about that Marty, but I'm glad it happened. Since my move I have to make some decisions on how to fix up my "new" old barn. Got some good ideas here.

Kinda curious whether anyone has ever used or seen stall dividers made from chain link fence? Would seem to eliminate the problem of feet or heads going through. I realize something would have to be put across the top though.


----------

